# Mom? Can you tell me the story of...the magic cricket fairy?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tonight when I went to begin Lily's nightly routine, I realized that her small purple fake plant was missing out of her dig box. I then noticed that the one with the pebble base was also moved out of place, and was now sitting next to the entrance to her igloo. Upon taking a peek into the opening, I found that she'd dragged the small purple plant into the igloo with her, and apparently had tried to pull the other one in too, but it was too big. And these weren't just any two fake plants...These two plants are ones that I put crickets on or around most nights. I think Lily decided to take them to bed with her, hoping that the cricket fairy would come and leave more crickets in them while she was sleeping! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What an adorable story!

Lily is such a cutie <3


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Such an adorable story!! What a character


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Love it! That's so adorable!!

I'm going to start sleeping with a pair of shoes under my pillow.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PJM said:


> :lol: Love it! That's so adorable!!
> 
> I'm going to start sleeping with a pair of shoes under my pillow.


Are you hoping for Neil to come visit you? 



 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: Love it! That's so adorable!!
> 
> I'm going to start sleeping with a pair of shoes under my pillow.


You're hoping for feet???!! :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Love it! That's so adorable!!
> ...


Pppppfffftt!

That's a cute video, by the way Lilysmommy!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is the cutest story every  Lily is definately a smart one


----------

